# Parameter in HttpServletRequestWrapper übertragen



## RoNa (13. Sep 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine einfache CRUD-Anwendung, die auf der Server Seite Rest bedient. Da der Browser nur GET oder POST kann, habe ich  einen Servlet-Filter gebaut, der die Request "abfängt" und einen bestimmten Parameter ( Parameter _method) abfragt. Danach wird HttpServletRequestWrapper  erstellt und die Methode des Requests _umgebogen_.

Es funktioniert prima, nur wenn ich Form-Parameter sende, kommen die wohl in dem Filter an, aber sie werden wohl nicht an den HttpServletRequestWrapper  weitergegeben. Ich habe schon die entsprechenden Methoden überschrieben, aber es hilft nix :-(

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich die Parameter in den HttpServletRequestWrapper übertragen kann.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## gp (15. Sep 2014)

Etwas Quellcode wäre nützlich!


----------



## RoNa (16. Sep 2014)

Hallo, mache ich morgen. Hat sich aber eigentlich schon erledigt. Ist ein Bug in Jersey. Gruß, Robert


----------

